# Gerber Graduates snacks for treats



## camfan

someone here mentioned before that they used these for treats. I picked up some of the sweet potato ones. They're actually toddler (human) snack foods--kind of light and puffy, about the size of a Cheerio. Ollie loves them. I need small treats while I groom him. Also picked up some Charleebear treats as well. Anyone been using either of these for a while and have any reviews? Here's a link to the gerber fruit/veggie puffs: http://www.gerber.com/toddlersite?tmsdir=f...&tmspromo=2


----------



## gatiger40

I've never used them,but I think that's a great idea. Mine love sweet potato. I sometimes use the small cheese shaped fish chackers when I need a small treat, but I love the idea of the sweet potato puffs.


----------



## Krystal

Wow, that is such a great idea! I will have to pick some up next time for our grooming/training sessions! Thanks Pam!


----------



## pixxee84

> someone here mentioned before that they used these for treats. I picked up some of the sweet potato ones. They're actually toddler (human) snack foods--kind of light and puffy, about the size of a Cheerio. Ollie loves them. I need small treats while I groom him. Also picked up some Charleebear treats as well. Anyone been using either of these for a while and have any reviews? Here's a link to the gerber fruit/veggie puffs: http://www.gerber.com/toddlersite?tmsdir=f...&tmspromo=2[/B]


My daughter used to LOVE these when she was about two! I even liked the apple and cherry ones ... They are a yummy, but healthy little snack on the go. We have not had them in the house for a few years, but I may go get some to try with Beowulf. They are very light, and have hardly any calories from what I remember.


----------



## camfan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=516215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone here mentioned before that they used these for treats. I picked up some of the sweet potato ones. They're actually toddler (human) snack foods--kind of light and puffy, about the size of a Cheerio. Ollie loves them. I need small treats while I groom him. Also picked up some Charleebear treats as well. Anyone been using either of these for a while and have any reviews? Here's a link to the gerber fruit/veggie puffs: http://www.gerber.com/toddlersite?tmsdir=f...&tmspromo=2[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter used to LOVE these when she was about two! I even liked the apple and cherry ones ... They are a yummy, but healthy little snack on the go. We have not had them in the house for a few years, but I may go get some to try with Beowulf. They are very light, and have hardly any calories from what I remember.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yeah, the Gerber Graduates were still kind of new when my kids were little (they are 5&8 now). I liked them for on-the-go food. The puffs weren't out yet. The puffs that I just got Ollie are very tasty--my kids ask if they can eat them, lol.


----------



## halfpin21

When I took Matrix to get his Christmas pictures taken, the photographer gave him Charleebear treats and he LOVED them. She said they were fairly healthy too b/c it didn't contain a whole lot of calories. Here's the catch now...I went out and bought the Charleebear treats and Mr. Matrix refuses to eat them. lol I think it's the funniest thing that he would eat the treat with a stranger but not with me.


----------



## gigigirlz

I give Miss Skylar Sue the Gerber graduate puff ones....I also give her the meat sticks that they make....but only the meat sticks, not the turkey or chicken...they had an ingredient in them that wasn't good for her...forget what it is now...but when I discussed it with her vet she told me to stay away from turkey and chicken and only give her the meat sticks....I actually took the jars in with me and she looked at the ingredients...


----------



## TheButtercup

the buttercup looooooooooves the veggie puffs (sweet potato, please!) and the meat/chicken sticks. our vet said that while onion powder is not good for them, the amount of onion powder in these things is not toxic. buttercup looooooooooooooves the veggie puffs. she hopes ollie gets to have some. and not the yukky banana flavor ones, too LOL

we sent miss josie some for her secret santa gift. you may want to ask her how she likes them


----------



## jenniferhope423

Bailey loves the sweet potato and the bananna ones. And she likes cheerios cereal! LOL I put them in her bag when we go somewhere and give them to her while we travel bc they aren't messy to eat in the car. She loves them!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

These are the Charlee Bears we have http://app.infopia.com/img/image/fp/VPID/3841333/size/280 are they kinda like those? Cause my kids aren't crazy about the Cheese and Egg Charlee Bears we have but I wonder if they would like these as they are different flavors?


----------



## TheButtercup

the charlee bear treats are great, because they're so light and apparently filled with crack. buttercup loves the liver flavor ones, and can hear me opening the cannister i keep them in (she'll conveniently ignore me opening the cannister with her kibble LOL) and then come running full-speed to get them  i dont know if they make peanut butter flavor ones, but i'm sure if they do, those will be the next bag we get


----------



## camfan

> These are the Charlee Bears we have http://app.infopia.com/img/image/fp/VPID/3841333/size/280 are they kinda like those? Cause my kids aren't crazy about the Cheese and Egg Charlee Bears we have but I wonder if they would like these as they are different flavors?[/B]


Yup--that's them. We got the liver ones. The ingredient list is VERY short. The less ingredients, the better Ollie's tummy does.


----------



## camfan

> the charlee bear treats are great, because they're so light and apparently filled with crack. buttercup loves the liver flavor ones, and can hear me opening the cannister i keep them in (she'll conveniently ignore me opening the cannister with her kibble LOL) and then come running full-speed to get them  i dont know if they make peanut butter flavor ones, but i'm sure if they do, those will be the next bag we get [/B]


'
I think this is the link to the website www.charleebear.com. LOL about crack--did you really mean to say that?? LOL! I think Natural Balance must put crack in theirs the way Ollie acts when I give him one--he performs EVERY trick he knows, one right after the other, without any commands from me! LOL!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=516797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Charlee Bears we have http://app.infopia.com/img/image/fp/VPID/3841333/size/280 are they kinda like those? Cause my kids aren't crazy about the Cheese and Egg Charlee Bears we have but I wonder if they would like these as they are different flavors?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup--that's them. We got the liver ones. The ingredient list is VERY short. The less ingredients, the better Ollie's tummy does.
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I'm sorry I think I explained myself wrong Pam. We have the Charlee bear in the link I posted and I asked if the gerber treats are kinda like them? The kids aren't crazy about the Charlee Bears so I was wondering if maybe the would like the gerber ones as they come in different flavors and the charlee bears only come in the one flavor (cheese and egg) here.


----------



## camfan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=517221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Charlee Bears we have http://app.infopia.com/img/image/fp/VPID/3841333/size/280 are they kinda like those? Cause my kids aren't crazy about the Cheese and Egg Charlee Bears we have but I wonder if they would like these as they are different flavors?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup--that's them. We got the liver ones. The ingredient list is VERY short. The less ingredients, the better Ollie's tummy does.
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry I think I explained myself wrong Pam. We have the Charlee bear in the link I posted and I asked if the gerber treats are kinda like them? The kids aren't crazy about the Charlee Bears so I was wondering if maybe the would like the gerber ones as they come in different flavors and the charlee bears only come in the one flavor (cheese and egg) here.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

oops. sorry for the confusion--the two are entirely different--I put a link to the gerber graduates in an above post--they are human toddler food.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=517240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Suz & the Fluffs @ Feb 1 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=516797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>These are the Charlee Bears we have http://app.infopia.com/img/image/fp/VPID/3841333/size/280 are they kinda like those? Cause my kids aren't crazy about the Cheese and Egg Charlee Bears we have but I wonder if they would like these as they are different flavors?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup--that's them. We got the liver ones. The ingredient list is VERY short. The less ingredients, the better Ollie's tummy does.
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I'm sorry I think I explained myself wrong Pam. We have the Charlee bear in the link I posted and I asked if the gerber treats are kinda like them? The kids aren't crazy about the Charlee Bears so I was wondering if maybe the would like the gerber ones as they come in different flavors and the charlee bears only come in the one flavor (cheese and egg) here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

oops. sorry for the confusion--the two are entirely different--I put a link to the gerber graduates in an above post--they are human toddler food. Basically I'm wondering if they would be a good Charlee Bear substitute.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I know they are Gerber brand. I looked at the link and I was wondering if they are kinda crunchy like the Charlee Bears?


----------



## phesty

Josie loves Gerber Graduates puffs! 








Ann Marie and The Buttercup sent Josie some sweet potato puffs with her Secret Santa and she dove right in! 

Susan, the consistency is lighter than the Charlee Bear treats. More like Cheetos. They kind of melt in your mouth.

Josie says: Speaking of puffs...ahem...I believe you put them on the "no-no shelf" a week ago and haven't gotten them out since. I've been so good, can I please have some puffs?


----------



## momtoboo

I buy the Gerber puffs & Charleebears treats. Boo grew up on them both & loves them.Hannah loves them too. They have the peanutbutter Charleebears right now & the sweet potato puffs.


----------



## lora123

> I give Miss Skylar Sue the Gerber graduate puff ones....I also give her the meat sticks that they make....but only the meat sticks, not the turkey or chicken...they had an ingredient in them that wasn't good for her...forget what it is now...but when I discussed it with her vet she told me to stay away from turkey and chicken and only give her the meat sticks....I actually took the jars in with me and she looked at the ingredients...[/B]


Are the meat sticks your talking about the little weinies that come in a glass contanier? There is about 10 in a jar. Are they like the vienna weinies you can buy in a can, these ones aren't just for infants but for all ages, do you know what I'm talking about?


----------



## camfan

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=517249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(camfan @ Feb 1 2008, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=517221
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> These are the Charlee Bears we have http://app.infopia.com/img/image/fp/VPID/3841333/size/280 are they kinda like those? Cause my kids aren't crazy about the Cheese and Egg Charlee Bears we have but I wonder if they would like these as they are different flavors?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup--that's them. We got the liver ones. The ingredient list is VERY short. The less ingredients, the better Ollie's tummy does.
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry I think I explained myself wrong Pam. We have the Charlee bear in the link I posted and I asked if the gerber treats are kinda like them? The kids aren't crazy about the Charlee Bears so I was wondering if maybe the would like the gerber ones as they come in different flavors and the charlee bears only come in the one flavor (cheese and egg) here.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

oops. sorry for the confusion--the two are entirely different--I put a link to the gerber graduates in an above post--they are human toddler food. Basically I'm wondering if they would be a good Charlee Bear substitute.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I know they are Gerber brand. I looked at the link and I was wondering if they are kinda crunchy like the Charlee Bears?
[/B][/QUOTE]
'
They are much lighter than the charlee bear snacks--that is more of a cookie consistancy. The Gerber ones are sort of "cheese-puff" consistancy. Just slightly more dense. I think they'd be good for training purposes, too. They say to use something easily eaten when training--not something that they have to sit there are chew for a minute--every second counts when you're trying to keep them focused.


----------



## camfan

> Josie loves Gerber Graduates puffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Marie and The Buttercup sent Josie some sweet potato puffs with her Secret Santa and she dove right in!
> 
> Susan, the consistency is lighter than the Charlee Bear treats. More like Cheetos. They kind of melt in your mouth.
> 
> Josie says: Speaking of puffs...ahem...I believe you put them on the "no-no shelf" a week ago and haven't gotten them out since. I've been so good, can I please have some puffs?[/B]


LOL! Cute pic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shannonb

Those are really neat!
I guess if you don't have a baby in the house you don't think of them. Cheerios are always a small dog fave. My big dogs like human pepperoni and string cheese, but it is a hassle to cut those down small enough for the little dogs and it can be rich for little tummies 

I will also use puppy food for big dogs as treats, there is something about just it having a different taste that the dogs love. There is a specialty pet store where they have the natural balance rolls, or they will have sample bags of the really high end dog foods for a dollar, and I'll stock up and use those as treats too.


----------



## shannonb

Oh- I forgot my favorite (although messy): Bil Jac frozen food is the best dog treat ever, because you can go through a ton of it and it isn't very expensive....


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> Josie loves Gerber Graduates puffs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Marie and The Buttercup sent Josie some sweet potato puffs with her Secret Santa and she dove right in!
> 
> Susan, the consistency is lighter than the Charlee Bear treats. More like Cheetos. They kind of melt in your mouth.
> 
> Josie says: Speaking of puffs...ahem...I believe you put them on the "no-no shelf" a week ago and haven't gotten them out since. I've been so good, can I please have some puffs?[/B]


Thanks Steph!!!




> index.php?act=findpost&pid=517260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Suz & the Fluffs @ Feb 1 2008, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=517240
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Suz & the Fluffs @ Feb 1 2008, 02:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=516797
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>These are the Charlee Bears we have http://app.infopia.com/img/image/fp/VPID/3841333/size/280 are they kinda like those? Cause my kids aren't crazy about the Cheese and Egg Charlee Bears we have but I wonder if they would like these as they are different flavors?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup--that's them. We got the liver ones. The ingredient list is VERY short. The less ingredients, the better Ollie's tummy does.
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I'm sorry I think I explained myself wrong Pam. We have the Charlee bear in the link I posted and I asked if the gerber treats are kinda like them? The kids aren't crazy about the Charlee Bears so I was wondering if maybe the would like the gerber ones as they come in different flavors and the charlee bears only come in the one flavor (cheese and egg) here.
[/B][/QUOTE]

oops. sorry for the confusion--the two are entirely different--I put a link to the gerber graduates in an above post--they are human toddler food. Basically I'm wondering if they would be a good Charlee Bear substitute.

[/B][/QUOTE]

I know they are Gerber brand. I looked at the link and I was wondering if they are kinda crunchy like the Charlee Bears?
[/B][/QUOTE]
'
They are much lighter than the charlee bear snacks--that is more of a cookie consistancy. The Gerber ones are sort of "cheese-puff" consistancy. Just slightly more dense. I think they'd be good for training purposes, too. They say to use something easily eaten when training--not something that they have to sit there are chew for a minute--every second counts when you're trying to keep them focused.

[/B][/QUOTE]
Ok thanks Pam!


----------



## lora123

Could someone please tell me what meat sticks you are talking about. Are they the ones in the baby section that come in glass jars, about 10 in a jar? Please help me if you know.


----------



## gigigirlz

Yes...the ones that I get for Miss Skylar do come in the baby section in glass jars...

http://www.gerber.com/toddlersite?tmsdir=f...&tmspromo=2


hope this link works....Jeanne


----------



## jerricks

I just got Kruze the graduates Veggies, he loves them, I am going to have to try the fruit ones, he may like those too!
whoever had this idea thanks, such a great idea and good for them!


----------



## camfan

> Those are really neat!
> I guess if you don't have a baby in the house you don't think of them. Cheerios are always a small dog fave. My big dogs like human pepperoni and string cheese, but it is a hassle to cut those down small enough for the little dogs and it can be rich for little tummies
> 
> I will also use puppy food for big dogs as treats, there is something about just it having a different taste that the dogs love. There is a specialty pet store where they have the natural balance rolls, or they will have sample bags of the really high end dog foods for a dollar, and I'll stock up and use those as treats too.[/B]


I always forget about those Natural Balance rolls--the small ones go a long way for us. I also feed Natural Balance food and I know his tummy does well on it. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## rmwms

I got Abbi the Gerber Graduates Sweet Potato for training and she LOVES them!
Thanks for the post whoever started it...great idea!


----------



## fredasher

Sophie has the Charlie Bears, liver flavor, AND the sweet potato flavor Gerber Graduates. They seem like such a nice, light, healthy snack. Sophie likes both, and like another person said, they are great to take for snacks because they aren't messy. She has a little container in her 'going away bag' that is very handy. She knows when she gets her hair brushed, teeth brushed and face washed each morning, she gets a treat and it is one, or two, of these. I, too, heard the Charlie Bears were used a lot in training. Works for Sophie! I used them to teach her to sit. AND, the other day she ran from me in the yard and, to my amazement, I called her and reached in my pocket, pulled out a Charlie Bear and she came running. She knew exactly what I had. Whatever works!

Sherry


----------



## MrBentleysMom

Thanks to this post, I got some of the sweet potato puffs for Bentley yesterday. They were a big hit! It looks like I have a new treat for when a bribe is in order. Thanks!


----------



## bigsmom

*sweet potato was a hit at this house too :chili:...and for $1.25....such a cheap bribe!! lol *


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom

I also picked up the sweet potato treat and Ricky says it's "A-OK!"


----------



## 3Maltmom

This thread is making my hungry :w00t:


----------



## snowballsmom

I also picked up some of the Sweet Potatoe puffs. Both of the boys just went crazy for them!!!! :biggrin: Plus, my nine year took them to school for snack time. :w00t: Now the little stinker wants me to buy her baby food!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: At least I know I can buy snacks for both the dogs and kids in one shot!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh i think I'll have to give the puffs a try. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Krystal

Mia loved the bannana puffs! We may have to give the sweet potato puffs a try!


----------



## chiquita

I haven't tried the gerber puffs due to the onion powder inside, but seeing that everyone is having success with them i might try them.

Cora does *LOVE* the gerber organic freeze dried mini fruits (banana, apple, strawberry-all yummy). They are little cubes (about the size of a cheerio) of fruit. Healthy and Delicious. I have to buy bags for me, they are really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## lillady

Oh, Kosmo loves the Sweat Potato Gerber puffs. Funny story though...we were on the plane waiting to head to NJ when someone with a toddler shook their bottle of Gerber puffs-Kosmo started barking-he wanted his treat :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: He couldn't stop staring at that man the whole trip-like thinking, "Why did you tease me like that?" :wub:


----------

